# Toney's Bloodline



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Do any of you guys know anything about the Toney's bloodline I've talked with Hassel Toney and a couple of other people that feed this blood but I'd like to hear other peoples opinions.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I haven't heard of that one. I would also like to hear more about it.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I know the line was created by Hassel Toney out of West Virginia and produced a few decent dogs I have a redboy/toney's female that seems to be a good prospect.


----------



## Capiro (Aug 17, 2012)

bully said:


> I know the line was created by Hassel Toney out of West Virginia and produced a few decent dogs I have a redboy/toney's female that seems to be a good prospect.


I have a toney female and would like to know who in tx has a male to breed to thanks


----------



## Capiro (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey just wondering if u still had pit and if u ever bred ur female toney dog


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

A. this post is from 2007 so it's not likely this member is still active.
B. we aren't really the "stud finder" forum you might think we are.


----------

